# Licencje GPL...

## Belliash

Witam.

Mam takie 2 pytanka:

1) Czy tworzac soft i publikujac go na GPL v3 mozna "zapożyczac" kod z projektow bazujacych na GPL v2?

2) Czy tworzac soft i publikujac go na GPL v2 mozna "zapożyczac" kod z projektow bazujacych na GPL v3?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## 13Homer

Moim zdaniem gdyby chodziło o programy, to nie. Wersje licencji GPL to w istocie różne licencje, i skoro ktoś zażyczył sobie, żeby program był dystrybuowany na GPLv2, to nie można nagle zmienić mu restrykcji na v3, nawet, jeśli dopuścił "GPLv2 or any later version", bo to oznacza, że GPLv2 juz nie ma zastosowania do tego kodu (a tym_bardziej w drugą stronę - wiedząc, że istnieje GPLv2 zdecydował się na v3, widocznie miał jakieś powody).

Podejrzewam, że dla pojedynczych plików ze źródłami zachodzi to samo, bo każdy plik ma zdaje się odpowiednią notyfikację na początku.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Dagger

To ze strony member.fsf.org

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  GNU General Public License (GPL) version 3
> 
>     This is the latest version of the GNU GPL: a free software license, and a copyleft license. We recommend it for most software packages.
> ...

 

----------

## Belliash

Znaczy sie:

ad1 tak

ad2 nie

??

----------

## znal

Jak dla mnie to nie w obydwu przypadkach:

 *Quote:*   

> Please note that GPLv2 is, by itself, not compatible with GPLv3.
> 
> Please note that GPLv3 is not compatible with GPLv2 by itself...

 

----------

## Dagger

sa ta dwie oddzielne licencje. Jezeli kod udostepniony jest pod licencja GPLv2 to nie mozesz go uzyc pod czyms z GPLv3 bez zgody autora. Jezeli natomias kod wydany zostal pod licencja "GPLv2 plus any later version" to mozesz go bez problemu uzyc w GPLv3

----------

## wodzik

zawsze mozesz sie spytac autora czy nie udostepni ci pliku na licencji GPL2/3 bo w koncu jako autor ma prawo wydac program/plik na 2 roznych licencjach

----------

## 13Homer

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Jezeli natomias kod wydany zostal pod licencja "GPLv2 plus any later version" to mozesz go bez problemu uzyc w GPLv3

 

Dlaczego bez problemu? Przecież w ten sposób uniemożliwiasz wykorzystanie tego kodu na GPLv2. Użytkownik tego kodu musi mieć możliwość wyboru, a w ten sposób wybór ten ograniczasz.

----------

## Dagger

nie. Jezeli autor wydal kod pod licencja GPL2+ oznacza to, ze kazdy moze uzyc tego kodu uzywajac GPL2 lub (obecnie) GPL3. Jezeli natomist Ty zmodufikujesz kod, Ty decudujesz pod jaka licencja zostanie on opublikowany (oczywiscie uwzgledniajac ograniczenia poprzedniej licencji). Uzytkownik _Twojego_ kodu nie ma nic do gadania i nie ma zadnego wyboru co do licencji pod jaka _Ty_ go wydales. Musi zaakceptowac jej warunki, jezeli chce jej uzywac. Jezeli natomias chce uzyc "starego" (nie zmodyfikowanego przez Ciebie) kodu, to ma wybor pomiedzy GPL2 i GPL3.

----------

## Belliash

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> nie. Jezeli autor wydal kod pod licencja GPL2+ oznacza to, ze kazdy moze uzyc tego kodu uzywajac GPL2 lub (obecnie) GPL3. Jezeli natomist Ty zmodufikujesz kod, Ty decudujesz pod jaka licencja zostanie on opublikowany (oczywiscie uwzgledniajac ograniczenia poprzedniej licencji). Uzytkownik _Twojego_ kodu nie ma nic do gadania i nie ma zadnego wyboru co do licencji pod jaka _Ty_ go wydales. Musi zaakceptowac jej warunki, jezeli chce jej uzywac. Jezeli natomias chce uzyc "starego" (nie zmodyfikowanego przez Ciebie) kodu, to ma wybor pomiedzy GPL2 i GPL3.

 

brzmi logicznie...

Tylko co rozumiesz przez GPL2+?

----------

## Bialy

Ja mysle ze chodzi o GPLv2 plus any later version

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Ja mysle ze chodzi o GPLv2 plus any later version

 

Ehh, a nikomu sie nie chcialo zajrzec do tekstu licencji? 

 *Quote:*   

> Each version is given a distinguishing version number.  If the Program
> 
> specifies a version number of this License which applies to it and "any
> 
> later version", you have the option of following the terms and conditions
> ...

 

wiec jesli ktos napisal GPL v2 i nic wiecej to nie mozna brac na GPL v3

jesli napisal GPL to mozna brac na GPL v3

jesli napisal GPL v2 or any later wersion  to mozna

----------

## Bialy

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Ja mysle ze chodzi o GPLv2 plus any later version 
> 
> Ehh, a nikomu sie nie chcialo zajrzec do tekstu licencji? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Each version is given a distinguishing version number.  If the Program
> ...

 

Chodzilo o wyjasnienie "+" w nazwie GPL2+

----------

## Dagger

GPL2+ to bylo moje uproszczenie na "GPLv2 plus any later version"

---

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Ja mysle ze chodzi o GPLv2 plus any later version 
> 
> Ehh, a nikomu sie nie chcialo zajrzec do tekstu licencji? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Each version is given a distinguishing version number.  If the Program
> ...

 

hehe z tym nikomu to troche przekombinowales. pare postow powyzej jest cytat z dokladnego wyjasnienia roznic pomiedzy wersjami

Edit by Poe

sklejone 2 posty 

----------

## rofro

Swoją drogą to była ostatnio dyskusja między społecznością bsd a linux. Chodziłi o kod jakiegoś sterownika wifi wydanego na licencji bsd i gpl. Bsdowcy uważają że wszyscy autorzy prac pochodnych od tego kodu też muszą udostępnić na dwóch licencjach.

załóżmy jednak sytuację hipotetyczną że istnieje licencja zabraniająca dystrybucji prac pochodnych na dwóch licencjach. Oryginalny autor wydaje taki kod na dwóch licencjach. Ty jako programista trochę go zmodyfikowałeś i już nie możesz publikować na dwóch licencjach.

----------

